# Dark Tidings



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

A drop of sweat dribbled down his bleeding forehead, breathing heavily. His eyes struggled to focus as darkness warped his sight. He struggled to stand, knees looked weak and within minutes he fell. He fell to the arms of Darkness.




Arthur Carps, veteran of the ultramarines 2nd company, adopted by the blood mongers chapter 2 centuries ago after being discovered chewing down wave after waves of the infamous Genopole Hive Fleet. Humble as he is, he carries an attitude that most would say, unique at best. you'll find out why.
Brandishing his lavishly decorated admantium helm, he looked around at the lush greens surrounding him. The chirping of birds, and the silent hymns the winds sang to him. His eyes were closed, they've always been closed, never for a second open since the second of his creation. Sitting on a marble rock in his beige linen robes, he sat there peacefully, smiling. The fragrance the air carried, was it lavender? he thought to himself. He gently laid his helmet on the soft greens as he stood up as curiosity sparked his mind. The smell he had just experienced was unlike no other, it was elegant, smooth and a second there, ecstasy. He intended to track down the scent and so, with his heightened senses he took his steps and began his journey. He walked and walked, brushing his way pass leaves, plants and the kind. His bronze skin so strong, it took no heed of the natural hazards which would prove fatal if met by mere men. The minutes pass, the scent wasn't getting any stronger but the man, so surprised by the emotions it had given him, refused to give up the search and diligently continued his search. But this diligence led him no where close to his flower, instead it had led him to an abandoned temple on Arxus Major. One not so righteaous, not so bright, in fact, not bright at all. It's gates decorated with skulls and stars with eight peaks. rotten corpeses dressed the place, and the decaying smell found its way to Arthur's nose. He was startled, when he caught the notes of decaying flesh in the winds that was once so sweet. He was alert now, the thought of the sweet smelling fragrance completely erased, what did he stumble on? thats what's troubling him. He felt a sudden burst of sharp cold air, the hairs of his neck stood up and now he was crouching. As he was blind, all he could use was his nose, and now, like a wolf he stalked the grounds. He could feel an unnerving presence in the area, becoming more and more prominent as he made his way closer to the khornate temple. The sudden discovery of this had raised so many thoughts in carps mind that it was almost unmanagable even for the likes of a 300 year old marine. He sorted his thoughts but ran threw each and every one of them carefully whilst he made his way towards the temple gates. What is a foul thing like this doing on a planet whose very reputation was highly sought of by the inquisition? How did it get here? The owners? What happened? It all seemed very confusing to him and he knew the situation was becoming more and more dire as he realised what he has just "accidently" discovered. The frustration of Arthur became more and more intense it felt as if though something was doing this on purpose. Nails impaling themselves on the mans forehead, scratching at his ears and a biting sensation against his lips. Something dark was making itself known to a man of the emperor.

he could hear now, the foul air speaking to him, whispering so the sorrows of the innocent, the pain they've gone through, the bloodshed. you would think someone who has done so much killing, seen so much gore and things no man could have ever imagined be used to this, but no, arthur's expression was agitated, screaming, his hands were trying with fearsome effort to hold himself together, he felt like his body was being torn apart. The strength the man carried couldnt carry him one step further closer the blood stained temple of Khorne. The savage god made sure the man of truth was tortured before he unravelled bits of his epic plan that would soon prove a fatal blow towards the heart of the imperium. He could hear the menacing laugh of the unspoken gods of the warp, but Carps was a man of faith and will, he refused to let that get to him. He fathered his strength and forced himself towards the temple, carps was a man known for his curiosity, which has got the better of him, many a time. As he pulled himself towards the flesh draped gates, he forcefully ignored the utter suffering the foul creature has been causing him. But without force at all, the gates opened themselves and the temple of the blood god presented itself to the blind marine. He choked " This.. Is... Blasphemous..."

Constructive criticism is appreciated, share your thoughts and comments!
I will continue this after my exams, which is saturday ) 
hope you guys enjoyed it so far!!


----------

